
Ask HN: How to get a job working with large distributed systems? - distsys
With general backend work for simple client-server setups but no prior experience with large or complex distributed systems or computations.<p>How can I move into the field? What plan of action would you take?<p>What can I do on my own to allow me to work with many cluster of nodes and process large data sets?<p>Along with gaining experience dealing with availability and consistency?<p>Does location matter? Will it be harder making that transition in SV?
======
bingo_cannon
IMO, the companies that deal with large distributed systems don't always look
for experience in the field. The interview focus more on fundamentals (time
complexity etc) if you they are hiring for a junior/mid level. So the plan of
action would be to button down the basics and apply to these companies.

For experience, you can run your simple client-server setups against a traffic
generator e.g. apache bench. Try out different things to achieve maximum
throughput.

